# Finding work in Australia



## Kdejong (Sep 17, 2014)

What helped me to find a job in Australia is to upload my resume to various websites. People from these websites will help you improve your resume as well as immigrating. Cheers, Kevin


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

william07 said:


> It is not a simple task, but I think you should take help of some local recruitment agency. They will charge, but surely it will help.


In Australia the prospective employer pays the agency to find an employee, be wary of anyone who wants to charge you to find you an employer.


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 3, 2014)

I got some calls from people asking for some money to arrange few interviews.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mailtosomesh said:


> I got some calls from people asking for some money to arrange few interviews.


A recruitment agency does not charge. Stay away from them.


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 3, 2014)

True...and thanks helping hand


----------

